# DNS Waiver



## Dov Rollins (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi I live in the San Frnnsisco Bay Area and I have a waiver from 2004 in the system for DNS East West. DIrectv has told me they have local channels in my area so I no longer can have access to DNS. I haven't had DNS since 2004-2005 can you please help me getting there DNS channels for an old waicer ub tge durectv system. I thought once you have a waiver its good for now on..


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You said you haven't had DNS since 2004-2005? I believe once you have DNS the only way to lose it is to stop service. So if you cancelled service/DNS back in 2004, I don't think you can get it back (unless you're in one of the very few areas in the US where they don't have locals).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Dish has essentially ZERO DMAs without locals, and Direct has the vast majority of them covered. If you canceled them, you have probably lost them forever unless you live in one the the few DMAs whose locals are not on DBS. A location would help greatly.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

scooper said:


> Dish has essentially ZERO DMAs without locals, and Direct has the vast majority of them covered. If you canceled them, you have probably lost them forever unless you live in one the the few DMAs whose locals are not on DBS. A location would help greatly.


What Dish does with Distant Networks is to import larger DMAs into DMAs that don't have the networks - example - St Joseph Mo imports a number of the Kansas City locals.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

THe rule with waivers has been the same for a long time. The law stated if you had an approved waiver before your DMA launched LIL then you couldn’t keep them and get tournament DMA’s locals. But should you ever remove them, you can’t get them back as you wouldn’t qualify for a distant network signal since you wouldn’t be getting an equal channel already in your local lineup from said provider. These been rumored you can’t change TV packages either. Some people lost their DNS because they move. It does not matter if you move next door, if you change your address, you have to reapply for waivers. So long sorry short, if you have DNS ( like I do), better think twice about ever giving them up up.


----------



## Wolfmanjohn (Aug 9, 2002)

joshjr said:


> ...Some people lost their DNS because they move. It does not matter if you move next door, if you change your address, you have to reapply for waivers...


I've moved and changed service address three times since getting my waivers in 1999, and never had to reapply for them. We guard our waivers like Fort Knox guards gold, baby!


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I have NBC DNS and didn't lose it when moving DMAs or downgrading packages.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

The exception to the this is RV’s. They always qualify. Residential should have to requalify each time. If DIRECTV does that or not, that’s up to them but that’s the law. Dish Network had their right to provide DNS revoked because they were not following the law.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Wolfmanjohn said:


> I've moved and changed service address three times since getting my waivers in 1999, and never had to reapply for them. We guard our waivers like Fort Knox guards gold, baby!


After you moved, were locals available Ron you from that DMA? If they weren't, DNS couldn't have automatically been granted.


----------



## r194ondi (Aug 21, 2007)

Old thread I know-- but how does this apply to locals which are in contract dispute with Directv? I live in a mountainous area in N Idaho--over 60 air miles from the Spokane towers. I can receive 1 Spokane station (KXLY 4-1, in the 70's on the OTA signal meter) which has a tower 20 miles to the north of the other towers. The OTA signal meter on the NBC & FOX channels are 0.
NBC & FOX are currently disabled because of contract disputes. Today Directv "gave" me NFL Sunday Ticket--but the 2 games I wanted to watch were blacked out because they were being shown by the locals. 1 game I watched because CBS was not blacked out. BUT Sunday Ticket does not carry Sunday night football on NBC--is I am out of luck there.
Many years ago I had waivers for out of area locals--maybe they were the West coast feeds which I got from Directv. But when DirecTV began to beam the local area network broadcasts--I no longer needed them.
Does this mean Directv still has my waivers (nothing has changed at my end except the trees are MUCH bigger) and that I could possibly receive the West coast feeds (or out of area local stations--like from LA). When I spent 30 minutes on the phone today & 5min talking to a foreigner, I asked for the west coast station, but the 1st level knew nothing about it, and I failed to mention waiver. So who do I call at Directv who would know about waivers and a different network station.
tia, Ron


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

r194ondi said:


> Old thread I know-- but how does this apply to locals which are in contract dispute with Directv? I live in a mountainous area in N Idaho--over 60 air miles from the Spokane towers. I can receive 1 Spokane station (KXLY 4-1, in the 70's on the OTA signal meter) which has a tower 20 miles to the north of the other towers. The OTA signal meter on the NBC & FOX channels are 0.
> NBC & FOX are currently disabled because of contract disputes. Today Directv "gave" me NFL Sunday Ticket--but the 2 games I wanted to watch were blacked out because they were being shown by the locals. 1 game I watched because CBS was not blacked out. BUT Sunday Ticket does not carry Sunday night football on NBC--is I am out of luck there.
> Many years ago I had waivers for out of area locals--maybe they were the West coast feeds which I got from Directv. But when DirecTV began to beam the local area network broadcasts--I no longer needed them.
> Does this mean Directv still has my waivers (nothing has changed at my end except the trees are MUCH bigger) and that I could possibly receive the West coast feeds (or out of area local stations--like from LA). When I spent 30 minutes on the phone today & 5min talking to a foreigner, I asked for the west coast station, but the 1st level knew nothing about it, and I failed to mention waiver. So who do I call at Directv who would know about waivers and a different network station.
> tia, Ron


Usually once locals are launched you no longer can apply for them. Two things, you should of been grandfathered and been able to keep them but if they were removed, it will suck to get them back with 1 exclusion. You can call them and ask them to apply for the DNS waiver for your missing channel. I cant seem to locate the tool on their site anymore to do it yourself but if you dont get NBC from them, you can apply for the waiver to get a distant signal. Dont be shocked if it gets denied. Keep applying when it gets denied and see if you can get lucky. Call to do it.

Try this link. Here is the tool to apply. Have to be signed in, run for your location and see if any allow you to apply for them.

Local/Network Channel Availability | DIRECTV

Should look like this and be a place for you to apply if one says yes. Im not signed in on this one but this is an example. Let me know what you see.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

DNS waivers will probably NOT be granted for a retrans dispute. Just saying...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

scooper said:


> DNS waivers will probably NOT be granted for a retrans dispute. Just saying...


While that may be true, its worth trying for sure. Anyone without a local that wants that channel for any reason should be doing this. I got some approved years ago that shouldnt have either. I was told that affiliate let their license lapse wit the company that has the login to deny or approve the claims and it just approved all that were in there. We would all take what ever we can get. Definitely worth trying.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Doesn't the DNS waiver have to be approved by the station replaced? FAT CHANCE!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> Doesn't the DNS waiver have to be approved by the station replaced? FAT CHANCE!


They do but there are circumstances that it happens. It for sure wont if you dont try. You can always prove you cant get their signal too.


----------

